# UKaps Aquascaping Tools



## Dan Crawford (19 Dec 2007)

Well, with the imminent arrival of UKaps aquascaping tools i thought i'd find out how many people would be prepared to actually buy them? (providing that they are up to standard)

The kit will include:

1. Stainless Steel Straight 11 inch Scissors.

2. Stainless Steel Curved 11 inch Scissors.

3. Stainless Steel Straight 11 inch Tweezers.

4. Stainless Steel Curved 11 inch Tweezers.

5. Stainless Steel double ended Spatula 11 inch.

6. Black padded zipper case.

They will be available for Â£36.00 + P+P


----------



## George Farmer (19 Dec 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Dec 2007)

The scissors are the main thing for me, Dan. If they are up to scratch, I will definitely buy a set.

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Dec 2007)

Scissors are a big thing for me too, mine are rubbish! Huey Hung ones.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Dec 2007)

Yeh scissors are important for me too.

Â£36 quid aint that much if the proceeds are going towards the society.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Dec 2007)

Sorry i should have mentioned that. All proceeds will be going towards the cost of the society ie. website, forum, FOF and other exhibits.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Dec 2007)

Cool, thought they would


----------



## tgc (19 Dec 2007)

Little bit OT but do we have a merchandise page yet? (T-shirts etc (or are they for founders only?  ))

Cheers Tim


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Dec 2007)

you can have a t-shirt if you want mate, white ones.



Â£7!


----------



## tgc (19 Dec 2007)

Niiice i liiiike!!!

Payment?  Paypal?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Dec 2007)

I'm glad you like it, Paypal is good.

accounts@ukaps.org is our email.

Â£7 + Â£1.80 P+P (thats a guess at the P+P)

Groovey.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Dec 2007)

what Ill do, once weve got more than 1 item to sell  is create an ebay shop. this will be an easy way to do it.

lemme know dan when you want me to sort this out


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Dec 2007)

will do boss.


----------



## Moss Man (19 Dec 2007)

I'll definitely get a set, I've always been meaning to get a scaping kit, but never have, more the better that the proceeds go to UKAPS.


----------



## beeky (20 Dec 2007)

I'd like a set, but it will have to be in April when it's my birthday


----------



## Garuf (23 Dec 2007)

I voted no but after looking about and tallying up a similar set else where have changed my mind and my vote, a definite yes from me.


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Dec 2007)

Are there any pics of said toolset?

Also are the t-shirts only available in white?

Andy


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Dec 2007)

hiya, I'm still waiting on the samples and I'll post a pic as soon as I have them. 
The shirts are only available in white at the minute, if we had more interest in them them I'll certainly get some other colours done.


----------



## Tom (30 Dec 2007)

I'd be interested in black


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 Dec 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> hiya, I'm still waiting on the samples and I'll post a pic as soon as I have them.
> The shirts are only available in white at the minute, if we had more interest in them them I'll certainly get some other colours done.



Luton Town colours for me Dan!  

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Dec 2007)

Dave the white is in luton town colours isn't it?  Dont think anyone is gonna go to the effert to add peach and navy to it. lol

Im thinking black too.  white gets dirty too quickly and beer stains show. he,he

Andy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Jan 2008)

Yeah I would love a ukaps tshirt in black with white edges like the guys at the FoF had.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Jan 2008)

Lisa, the black and white ones are a bit too expensive i recon. They would work out at about Â£15 each.

I'm having real troubles paying for the tools. I've sorced them from India, they want me to pay via Western Union but my payment was rejected because "it is against Indian government regulations" the lady on the phone said. She couldn't tell me why? any ideas anyone?

The other method is via "TT" apparently this is just a normal bank transfer to an account abroad but it costs an extra Â£30!!!! this is going to make the tools more expensive and for the samples this makes it too expensive. I've emptied the UKaps donations account and all the founders have chipped in. I think it'll be another few weeks before i can resolve this.

Any advice on purchasing from abroad would be great.

Thanks guys.

Dan


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Jan 2008)

Ah... Thats a shame, they did look funky!


----------



## zig (7 Jan 2008)

Dan I would be very suspicious of anyone looking for payment by Western Union, you have no comeback whatsoever if the goods do not turn up, its like giving someone cash.

First rule on ebay is never pay anyone by Western Union money transfer, its the scammers No.1 money transfer route of choice.

I would be careful giving out my bank details as well, not sure what other way you can do it though.


----------



## Garuf (7 Jan 2008)

Hmm, all sounds odd. you could refuse to pay for anything until you have all units available, have you asked your bank what they recommend? they're there to help with things like that after all.


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Jan 2008)

Cheers guys, i've asked if i can send a cheque and i'm waiting for a reply. It's a proper company by the looks of it but you never can tell.
I might go back to the bank and see what they say.


----------



## Arana (7 Jan 2008)

Garuf s that the new "ipod macro" your wearing?


----------



## Garuf (7 Jan 2008)

haha, no its the prototype ighetto :') 
Unfortunately that's not me, I'm bottle blonde.


----------



## ulster exile (7 Jan 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> The other method is via "TT" apparently this is just a normal bank transfer to an account abroad but it costs an extra Â£30!!!! this is going to make the tools more expensive and for the samples this makes it too expensive. I've emptied the UKaps donations account and all the founders have chipped in. I think it'll be another few weeks before i can resolve this.
> 
> Any advice on purchasing from abroad would be great.


Telegraphic Transfer is very expensive method to use, mainly because it's a same day service - ie the funds are available that day.  Our bank charges us Â£25 for the pleasure.

Other options include CHAPS payments, SWIFT and international money order - alas I don't work in the accounts department at my place, so I don't know much more other than the TT one as we use it to pay pensioners' lump sums the odd time (at their cost of course).

Have a gander here for more info on types of payment, however really it is up to the individual bank concerned over what they charge I *think*

Edited to correct spelling!


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Jan 2008)

Thanks a lot Ulster Exile thats great! CHAPS looks quite promising, i'll speak to my bank and see what they charge.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Joecoral (8 Feb 2008)

any progress updates ?


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Feb 2008)

Yup, they should be arriving either today or tomorrow! woo hoo!

Once we've tested them i'll let you know whats what!

Exciting stuff hey.


----------



## Joecoral (8 Feb 2008)

exciting indeed!
i'll definately be interested in a set, will they still be Â£36 + P&P?
also, whats the situ with the ebay shop?


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Feb 2008)

providing they are ok then yes they will be Â£36.00 + P&P.

We'll see about the ebay shop, we only really have the tools to sell. There is loads of stuff that i can come up with but actually getting people to part with their hard earned cash is really hard, plus the only funds that we have to are the paypal donations and plants sales so there is limited cash with witch to develop thing further. We'll see how we get on with the tools and go from there.

Loving the enthusiasm


----------



## Joecoral (8 Feb 2008)

sounds good


----------



## TDI-line (9 Feb 2008)

Count me in for a set of these.


----------



## Arana (10 Feb 2008)

I'll have a set, when will they be available?


----------



## nickyc (10 Feb 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> the only funds that we have to are the paypal donations and plants sales so there is limited cash with witch to develop thing further.
> Loving the enthusiasm



Sounds like you could do with some of the enthusiasm translating into paypal donations!      The advice we all get on here is worth a lot, so those who can should donate a little rather than just relying on the founders.  All those who agree, click the little button in the top right hand corner


----------



## Bingy_bong (10 Feb 2008)

Put my name down for a set as well.

Just out of interest how much would P+P be? (or did i mis-read the post?)

Any updates aboutt the t shirts. Black would be good for me (large   )

Cheers


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Feb 2008)

Right folks, the samples are here!
They are fantastic, i'm well pleased with them.

The kit includes:

11" straight tweezers
11" curved tweezers
9" straight scissors
8" straight scissors
11" double ended spatular
all neatly packed in a velvet and leather style black zip up case.

I have tested the kits and they are perfect in terms of quality, i have requested that the scissors are change to 11" straight scissors and 9" curved scissors (they should have been like this from the start)

I have two sets for sale. Photos to follow.....

Be the first to own UKaps aquascaping tools!
PM me now, first come first serve!
Â£36.00 + Â£3.00 P&P
payment via paypal - accounts@ukaps.org


----------



## nickyc (18 Feb 2008)

Great news Dan.  How long til they're on general sale?


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Feb 2008)

well, I like I said I have two sets for sale at the mo although they are not a true representation of the finished set but even so they are still mighty fine tools. It takes five weeks to manufacture them and were still trying to raise the  funds for them, the sale of these two will help.
It all depends on what we can muster up between us. Were intending on auctioning off the plants from george's tank again but that will only raise so much and that's not going to be happening for quite a while. Some very kind members have offered to help out but I'm reluctant to accept their kind offers untill we absolutly need to.
i suppose I can't answer your question yet, I will do asap.
thanks for your interest and continued support.
Dan


----------



## nickyc (18 Feb 2008)

I'd rather have the 9" curved sissors but happy to pay for them up front if that helps?


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Feb 2008)

That certainly helps!
it won't be for a good few weeks though?????
its your call............


----------



## nickyc (18 Feb 2008)

Is no problem - i'm sure you're good for it!     Can I just use the button in the top right corner?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Feb 2008)

Hiya, drop me a PM with your address and just use the donate button like you said.
NICE ONE!


----------



## nickyc (19 Feb 2008)

Done


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (19 Feb 2008)

I've only ever been low tech, so could someone explain to me about why I'd need all the tools please?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Feb 2008)

> could someone explain to me about why I'd need all the tools please?


Hiya, well for planting anything the tweezers are a must IMO but for planting anything like glosso or HC as single plantlets then these are the only way forward really. Using tweezers allows you more accuracy and control over where you place the plants and for use with loads of stem then they are also priceless. The also allow you to get to places where fingers just won't go like right up close to a rock or in between two stems or something.
GOOD scissors are a must IMO, crushing stems and leaves when pruning is just bad news and will really damage the plants and the aquascape.
The double ended spatular or "bulldoser" can work like a rake for moving the substrate as desired.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Feb 2008)

Ok guys, heres some pictures of the sets we currently have. Dan's the man on these things, so hes gana do his best to sort out curved scissors.


























They are great quality, and im not just saying that, they really are good. Brilliant value concidering what you might pay for just tweezers. 

Cheers.
Graeme.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Feb 2008)

They look to be great quality.  If you say they are good Graeme then they must be.  Just a shame its not my birthday for another few months.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Feb 2008)

Cracking pictures as ever Graeme.


----------

